# Removing mortar from cinderblocks



## duhfool (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post.

The job is as follows (it's a redo).
Remove current tile from fireplace and hearth.
Replace with a 'one-piece' granite facade.

The Tile was installed almost 5 months now, but wife hates the way it turned out (not level completely, borders are very noticeable, grout not level).

Now, removing the tile shows a lot of mortar/thinset (not sure what was used) remaining on the cinderblocks/fireplace bricks.

Granite installer told me it should only be at most 1/16th thick.

What's the best way for me to remove this?
I'm afraid of damaging/cracking the cinder blocks/fireplace bricks.
Is the cinder block hardier than I think and I should be able to chisel the mortar off?

Current contractor said it should be okay to just level the current mortar with more and install the granite on this surface, but I'm not sure that's a great idea.
Plus, I don't like the idea of the added thickness.
I get the feeling he doesn't want to try to chip it off.

Thanks.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You can grind it off, that is about all you can do, anything else will just break the CMU. As long as the plane of the face lines up to work, it doesn't matter how thick it is.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we use aurand scarifier-grinders w/dust shrouds hook'd up to vacs ( eBay ),,, ck your rental shops for bosch bulldog-class chipping gun w/9 or 12 point bushing tool - works fine,,, other'n that, stone chisel & 2# hammer will raise the least dust :thumbsup: but take the longest.

grinder w/o GOOD dust shroud will raise so much dust your mother-in-law will have it in her house


----------

